# Hot spots on GP?



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

We have a Great Pyrenees who is 6 years old. He had a hot spot on his hip last summer, it finally cleared up on its own. NOW, when it is cool outside, he has gotten 2 more in the last week. One of them is growing FAST!! Do you know of anything that I can put on them that he won't lick off and that would heal them, without making a 50 mile trip to the vet? PLEASE HELP QUICK!!!!!!!!!! Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

You can try this...I don't have personal experience with it but it would be the first thing I would reach for if one of my dogs had a hot spot.
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=2fd984b6-f5ac-4323-a639-1d059477370f


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hot spots are usually a symptom of an underlying problem. Let untreated they can be very serious. I saw one untreated hot spot that the dog had chewed into the muscle. Yes...that was extreme however it does highlight how uncomfortable and irritating they can be.

Some common causes of hot spots:

Old age
lack of grooming...no, not saying fancy grooming however filth and tight to the skin mats can cause serious irritation
fleas
another skin infection
mange
improper diet...usually a poor diet of cheap dog food that is low in fat.

Solutions...and these are just suggestions. The veterinarians on the list know far better than me.

Grooming when needed to prevent mats, fungus and bacterial infections

Check for, prevent or get rid of fleas...and don't forget to worm for tape if you have a flea problem

Look for and treat other skin problems

Good diet that supports and nurrishes healthy skin.

My treatment for hot spots once I identify the problem is to clip the area and about two inches from the irritation line with a number 10 or 15 blade. This allows the area to dry out and also allows you to easily apply medications.

Clean the area if the dog will allow you to. Pat dry and allow to dry as much as possible

Some sort of antibiotic creme if really bad. I have used anamax in the past as it does have a soothing affect but I think you have to get that from a vet.

Sun burn spray. Once a hot spot gets started they seem to have a mind of their own...even when you get rid of the underlying problem. They irritate and itch and the dog can't stand it. Spraying the raw area with a sun burn spray...like Solarcane (probably spelled wrong)....deadens or reduces the irritation and the dog is more likely to forget about it. This was a treatment a vet told me about a long time ago. It really works.

Hope you are successful in solving the problem. Hot spots are not as prevelent in winter months...if you live in a colder climate...so, if this is the case I would really start looking for that underlying cause.

Willow101


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks you all. I am thinking we might have found the problem, not real sure. I keep his coat cut short, always have, until the colder weather starts, so it is starting to grow out a little. No food changes. The only thing that has changed is: I have started walking 2 miles a day, and to keep him from going with me (he follows me everywhere), I have been tying him up. He gets so upset, he cries until I go out of sight, don't know how long after that. I tried feeding him when I left, but he won't touch the food until I get back. So, tonight, I decided to let him walk with me so he wouldn't get so upset. Do you think this could have anything to do with the problem? The spots just came up about 10 days ago, when I started walking. I can't remember if we changed a routine last spring when he got his first hot spot, but I did purchase clippers then and clipped him to the skin instead of using sissors. I'm gonna see if it was just axiety,,,,,,,,,,,and will keep watching the spot till I get medications tomorrow at town. Thanks for your help. Marilyn


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Many years ago Shep got a hot spot from licking his foreleg. He was doing it because he was nervous about some construction that was going on behind our house. So yes...I really do think it could be related to not going on a walk with you and anxiety. All 3 of my dogs would go balistic if I went for a walk without them!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, we live a mile up a dirt road. We are the first house you come to from the hiway, and I walk to where I can see the highway and then turn around and come back, but I wasn't wanting him to walk that far on a regular basis and get used to going there. I just decided to shorten my walk a little and let him go, just to make him happier. I cannot stand it when my animals are not happy. I will try this and see if it makes a difference. I hope that is all it is. Thanks so much, Marilyn


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

To treat hot spots...You can use gold bond medicated powder- it dries it up and heals them fast. Some hot spots respond to other things you can find around the house as well- so if the gold bond does not seem to be working- try pepto-bismol, listerine, toothpaste or astringent. Sulfodene also works sometimes. You may have to use an elizabethan collor on him for a few days until it stops itching (looks like a lamp shade that goes over his head). 
To prevent hotspots...grooming and diet. I rather doubt it is caused by him getting upset. Just because you have always fed the same food and he has done fine on it- does not mean that it is not the food that is doing it. Many dogs tolerate grains in thier kibble for years, but as the levels of toxins build, it can get to an intolerable level and you start seeing skin, coat and/or digestive issues. If your feeding a kibble with corn or wheat or soy in any form, I would definately change his diet. These 3 grains are highly allergenic (but a cheap form of protein for the dog food manufacturers). Check your dog food label.


----------



## Pyrenees (Oct 23, 2004)

Lots of OTC's have been tried. Listerine works most consistently...but depending on the extent of the hotspot...be wary, it's STINGS.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

You all are great!! I mixed some Listerine with a little glycerine in a spray bottle. It doesn't burn when I first spray it on, but it does burn him a little after about a minute. He is being real good about letting me use it, though. He is so big, it is scary if he gets scared. I have sprayed it twice yesterday, and once again this morning, and I think I can see tiny hairs starting to grow back already. It is as big as a saucer, came up in 2 days, but it is sure looking alot dryer and less red and runny now. I hope this will work, if it does, I will keep a bottle mixed up always. I am hoping that I can save $150 vet bill this way, I just don't have it right now. I believe that he just got so upset, that it was a nervous fit. I am forever grateful to you all, he is my baby!!!!!!!!!! Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## hugh (Apr 22, 2009)

Might try a Benadryl. It works for allergies and will cause some drowsiness.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Willowynd said:


> Sulfodene also works sometimes.


I used Sulfodene successfully years ago on a smooth-haired dog with a couple of small hotspots. It's supposed to be easily available over the counter in places that sell pet supplies. Good luck!

Peg


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Fish oil and Vitamin E capsules can sometimes help also


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I too have heard that the listerine works well from a friend who deals with it often. I've fortunately never had to deal with hot spots but I keep that in mind just in case. I would think the stress could certainly make him more susceptible to other issues. In my opinion, walking a Pyr is the greatest thing on earth! Sounds like he's as attached to you as you are to him! He'll make a great accountability partner for your walking  Enjoy!


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

The vet told me to avoid antibiotic creams if at all possible on the hot spots since the best thing for them is to dry out. I did try listerine on a cotton ball to put on our dog when he got them and he didn't seem to mind...but there were a lot of things he didn't mind that would have some dogs crying and hiding.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

One other thing on the large hotspots...you have to watch carefully as they scab over and can develop puss under the scab. Therefore, I will lift and take off the edges of the scab each day and then check by pushing down on the center of the scab to see if any puss is there. If there is, you have to remove the scab to get the puss cleaned out with a or it will continue to get worse.


----------

